# R-Line badges



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Can anyone share the current best place to get good quality R-Line badges? Preferably OEM. I've seen 2 vendors on Ebay - one in Florida and the other in Greece I believe. I just don't want some crappy knockoff made in China where the text doesn't even look clean and defined. Thanks in advance! 

I should clarify that I'm looking for the front quarter panel badges as pictured below, for my 2013 CC R Line...


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Bueller...Bueller? 

Any info or feedback on the quality of the badges some of you may have, would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FormerBlackGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

Please don't ruin another decent looking car with stupid stick on fake badges . If your car didn't come with them then you don't deserve them on there anyway


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Buy from the FLorida dealer and file claim if they aren't as intended. 

Oh, and...


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

FormerBlackGuy said:


> Please don't ruin another decent looking car with stupid stick on fake badges . If your car didn't come with them then you don't deserve them on there anyway


 Don't deserve them??? The dude has an R-Line. I think the badges on the side help break up the long length of the CC.Why does he not deserve them? Doesnt make sense to me. 

To the OP...I got from the Florida seller. Very good quality. They go 40mm down and 47mm over from the hood line/door crease respectively (or vice versa, I forget). Took me about 2 mins to install:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chopperguytampa (Apr 24, 2013)

LONGISLANDCC said:


> Don't deserve them??? The dude has an R-Line. I think the badges on the side help break up the long length of the CC.Why does he not deserve them? Doesnt make sense to me.
> 
> To the OP...I got from the Florida seller. Very good quality. They go 40mm down and 47mm over from the hood line/door crease respectively (or vice versa, I forget). Took me about 2 mins to install:thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FormerBlackGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

Have fun at pep boys


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

You done?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

i did this to my 13 r-line about a month ago. i purchased them from the dealership 








lol where i stuck the old grill badge


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

FormerBlackGuy said:


> Please don't ruin another decent looking car with stupid stick on fake badges . If your car didn't come with them then you don't deserve them on there anyway


 Tool. :thumbdown:


----------



## FormerBlackGuy (Mar 23, 2013)

I know right anybody who puts $4 badges on a 40k car is a major tool


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

FormerBlackGuy said:


> I know right anybody who puts $4 badges on a 40k car is a major tool


 You sir, are an arrogant prick.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks to all those that replied! Former black guy, your ignorance is worn on your face for all to see and the ironic part is that we can't even see you! Let me correct you on a few things: 

As mentioned, I have an R-Line...a real one (not that it's a particularly special CC since its just a body kit really). Secondly, the whole point of this post was to avoid "fake" badges and get OEM versions. You do know what that acronym stands for, don't you? The car came with one on the grill and a couple of sill plate markings and as previously noted, it helps with the aesthetics of the vehicle. Finally, if you're going to testify to something, even online, at least know WTH you're talking about! The only CC that costs $40k is the top of the line Executive CC w/4Motion (Highline 6 Cyl. 4Motion in regions outside of the US). I won't set you straight with how much the R-Line costs, because I'm sure you can easily find out on your own if you just try. Interesting that you would have the nerve to decide what anyone but yourself "deserves"! :facepalm: 

This is not my first forum dance and I fully expected someone to play the tool role in response to this post. Even still, I knew I would get some good info once I filtered through the garbage I got from the vortex /CC _know it all_ who's opinion matters more than all the rest. I haven't been on this forum for very long but I do appreciate you showing your rear end to me so soon; now I know to save myself some time by just skipping over anything I see from you! :screwy: 

LICC - thanks for the install specifics! I did see another thread which included a diagram for install specifics and saved the image for future reference as well. Lots of great info here and helpful members who care to share the wealth of knowledge. :thumbup:


----------



## MHardiman90 (Mar 7, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Thanks to all those that replied! Former black guy, your ignorance is worn on your face for all to see and the ironic part is that we can't even see you! Let me correct you on a few things:
> 
> As mentioned, I have an R-Line...a real one (not that it's a particularly special CC since its just a body kit really). Secondly, the whole point of this post was to avoid "fake" badges and get OEM versions. You do know what that acronym stands for, don't you? The car came with one on the grill and a couple of sill plate markings and as previously noted, it helps with the aesthetics of the vehicle. Finally, if you're going to testify to something, even online, at least know WTH you're talking about! The only CC that costs $40k is the top of the line Executive CC w/4Motion (Highline 6 Cyl. 4Motion in regions outside of the US). I won't set you straight with how much the R-Line costs, because I'm sure you can easily find out on your own if you just try. Interesting that you would have the nerve to decide what anyone but yourself "deserves"! :facepalm:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup::beer::thumbup:


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

MHardiman90 said:


> You sir, are an arrogant prick.





Quinones said:


> Thanks to all those that replied! Former black guy, your ignorance is worn on your face for all to see and the ironic part is that we can't even see you! Let me correct you on a few things:


 http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/37627468.jpg


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

VdubTX said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/37627468.jpg


 LOL! I'll have to remember that.  :thumbup:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

if you do order them, post pics!


----------



## LONGISLANDCC (Mar 30, 2013)

Quinones said:


> LICC - thanks for the install specifics! I did see another thread which included a diagram for install specifics and saved the image for future reference as well. Lots of great info here and helpful members who care to share the wealth of knowledge. :thumbup:


:beer:


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chopperguytampa (Apr 24, 2013)

Quinones said:


> Thanks to all those that replied! Former black guy, your ignorance is worn on your face for all to see and the ironic part is that we can't even see you! Let me correct you on a few things:
> 
> As mentioned, I have an R-Line...a real one (not that it's a particularly special CC since its just a body kit really). Secondly, the whole point of this post was to avoid "fake" badges and get OEM versions. You do know what that acronym stands for, don't you? The car came with one on the grill and a couple of sill plate markings and as previously noted, it helps with the aesthetics of the vehicle. Finally, if you're going to testify to something, even online, at least know WTH you're talking about! The only CC that costs $40k is the top of the line Executive CC w/4Motion (Highline 6 Cyl. 4Motion in regions outside of the US). I won't set you straight with how much the R-Line costs, because I'm sure you can easily find out on your own if you just try. Interesting that you would have the nerve to decide what anyone but yourself "deserves"! :facepalm:
> 
> ...


 

Well put. :thumbup: 

Let me know who you end up ordering them from. I would like to find a set as well. I might call my VW dealer and see what the cost on them is. Thanks 

Sean


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Thanks to all those that replied! Former black guy, your ignorance is worn on your face for all to see and the ironic part is that we can't even see you! Let me correct you on a few things:
> 
> As mentioned, I have an R-Line...a real one (not that it's a particularly special CC since its just a body kit really). Secondly, the whole point of this post was to avoid "fake" badges and get OEM versions. You do know what that acronym stands for, don't you? The car came with one on the grill and a couple of sill plate markings and as previously noted, it helps with the aesthetics of the vehicle. Finally, if you're going to testify to something, even online, at least know WTH you're talking about! The only CC that costs $40k is the top of the line Executive CC w/4Motion (Highline 6 Cyl. 4Motion in regions outside of the US). I won't set you straight with how much the R-Line costs, because I'm sure you can easily find out on your own if you just try. Interesting that you would have the nerve to decide what anyone but yourself "deserves"! :facepalm:
> 
> ...


 Post up pics after the install! :thumbup: do you think you post up that diagram? 

Thank you sir! :thumbup:


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

chopperguytampa said:


> Well put. :thumbup:
> 
> Let me know who you end up ordering them from. I would like to find a set as well. I might call my VW dealer and see what the cost on them is. Thanks
> 
> Sean


 
gonna be around $130 from the dealership.


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

If they are not making any payment on your car then do as you please good sir! What ever you think looks good is all that matters. It's your car at the end of the day.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

I ended up ordering from the Florida vendor and received a notice that they've been shipped today. I don't know if the inventory count on that seller's eBay acct was accurate, but it said 2 were left prior to my order, but I'm sure he may get more. total came out to $69 & change (no shipping fees). 

I will certainly post up pics on this thread once installed. Here is the diagram I pulled and saved from the other thread on this forum:


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

I received some goodies today...



























I will update this thread again for those still interested, once I install them. I don't know if these are OEMs, but based on the pictures included above by another member who purchased from a VW Dealer, they look similar with regards to packaging. They certainly look clean and legit without looking like some of the cheesy knockoffs from china and elsewhere. The fact that I can't tell them apart from the OG badge on my grill says a lot. More pics to come soon.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

As promised, here are some follow up shots after install. Nothing groundbreaking since its been done by many before me.



















Next up will be tinting the glass and likely some Eibach pro springs and maybe some spacers.


----------



## chopperguytampa (Apr 24, 2013)

They look great. What was the eBay name of the seller? The only ones on eBay I can find are from Greece.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice job!!!

TM


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

FYI... but the referenced "diagram" (ABOVE) of where the badges need to be placed reference the "Exclusive" badge, NOT the R-Line Badge. The placement of the R-Line Badge is slightly sifferent.


----------



## CCdave (Jan 13, 2013)

looks good.

I did the same thing...


----------



## Kenmac15 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well put, my favorite part has to be that this guy doesnt even appear to currently have a car. :screwy:


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

FormerBlackGuy said:


> Please don't ruin another decent looking car with stupid stick on fake badges . If your car didn't come with them then you don't deserve them on there anyway


 Why are you even posing on this thread? You don't even have a CC.

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Why are you even posing on this thread? You don't even have a CC.
> 
> Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


 lol he is frm Jetta forum thats why attitude


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> lol he is frm Jetta forum thats why attitude


 I guess he can't pay to play so he cries about it

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> lol he is frm Jetta forum thats why attitude


 He doesn't even own a car

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## hshams (Apr 21, 2015)

FYI,

I just purchased the L & R OEM R-Line badges for my 2014 CC R-Line for $21.51 each and $11.77 from following VW dealer.

https://vwtopekaparts.com/


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Really nice looking car


----------



## axeman_gabriel (Mar 5, 2015)

*Front badge*

Hey,

how do I mount the front badge in the grille? I have bought an OEM badge (http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/AHYAAMXQTghRSiHn/s-l1600.jpg), but I don't know how to fit it.

Thanks!


----------



## Drastic08 (May 28, 2015)

for some reason I prefer no badges, i like that clean look


----------



## Overmountain (Jul 24, 2016)

Drastic08 said:


> for some reason I prefer no badges, i like that clean look


Well, since it got hammered the other way... And sorry to thread jack... Thoughts in the same direction as above? 

We have an R-line. I am thinking about pulling the badges on the fenders. And the cc and 2.0t badge on the back as a matter of fact. Now I love dubs. And had a new 20th AE in 03 with all the badges left on proudly. But thoughts on pulling them off a legit R-line? Make it look too much like we just got the expensive OE kit? Not that there's any other real difference anyway. Stock rims going to be gone soon enough as well.... So... 

-Eric
Overmountain Knife and Tool
Overmountain.us.com


----------



## stevenmetz6504 (11 d ago)

Quinones said:


> Can anyone share the current best place to get good quality R-Line badges? Preferably OEM. I've seen 2 vendors on Ebay - one in Florida and the other in Greece I believe. I just don't want some crappy knockoff made in China where the text doesn't even look clean and defined. Thanks in advance! I should clarify that I'm looking for the front quarter panel badges as pictured below, for my 2013 CC R Line...


 Looking around a 2012 cc with R line badge on trunk... hiw can I tell if it is legit r line or if it just got badged? Are there other r line badging? Dash, door panels?... Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

stevenmetz6504 said:


> Looking around a 2012 cc with R line badge on trunk... hiw can I tell if it is legit r line or if it just got badged? Are there other r line badging? Dash, door panels?... Thanks


Rline badge on the trunk would mean it's not legit.

First gen CC like the 2012 would have.
Rline badges on the front fenders
Rline door sills 
And then the obvious parts like rline side skirts, front bumper, dark cherry tail lights and 18" Mallory wheels.
Lastly if you run the VIN it will tell you if the trunk is rline.
Do you have a link to the listing?

Sent from my Lenovo TB125FU using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenmetz6504 (11 d ago)

OEMplusCC said:


> Rline badge on the trunk would mean it's not legit.
> 
> First gen CC like the 2012 would have.
> Rline badges on the front fenders
> ...


Thanks!! Yea, this cc is not advertised as R-line, just "sport" but they made sure to photograph the R-l8ne badge placed on left side of trunk as well as an R-line badged shifter knob. Thanks again.


----------

